# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Olooriel's Mapvember 2020 - Smol Battlemaps

## Olooriel

I know the trend is towards gigantic maps for VTT, but I'm still playing offline - for me quarantine has led to 1 on 1/duet/co-op games within the household, so 1-2 PCs and no epic battles with hordes of monsters. I also want to avoid trips to the copyshop, and my own home printer is the standard A4, so I thought I'd make lots of maps that are printable at that size - maybe I'm not the only one in this situation. They can easily be printed at short notice, or one could print a bunch of them in advance and put them in a folder to draw on for random encounters. I want them all to work as standalone maps, just drop it on the table and play, so no tiles or such, and dungeon rooms will all be separate, as battles tend to play out per room anyway.

First one is a little scifi compound on a barren planet that is guarding a mysterious hatch. The players need to battle their way through the defenses and get down there, for beneath it lies... what? I dunno, but maybe it will be a future map. Any ideas what it may be?

(made in Dungeondraft, custom scifi assets by me)

"The Hatch"

----------


## Olooriel

Purpleworm Breeding Cave - no custom assets this time, because I couldn't think of anything to add to this.

----------


## Olooriel

Reactor Room - made some custom cable paths for the prompt "cables".

----------


## Olooriel

Transporter Room - for the prompt "Beam", because I'm an old Trekkie  :Smile:  Scifi walls, floor tiles and patterns by me.

----------


## Olooriel

Corridor to Turbolift for the prompt "Lift". Not overly happy this one.

----------


## Olooriel

"The Hook-up" Bar, because I couldn't think of anything else to do for the prompt "Hook".

----------


## Olooriel

My first attempt at a spaceship - the small courier "Rabid Wolf" for the prompt "rapid" (the ship's name came about because I mistyped the file name XD).

----------


## Olooriel

A break from the scifi for the prompt "loose". The circus is in town - but who let the big cats loose?

----------


## Olooriel

Cyberware Laboratory for the prompt "Augmented".

----------


## Olooriel

For the prompt "Arm", obviously.

"You're looking for weapons? Sure, there's 'Arms at the Arm' - Ordrik has set up his stall in this old broken mecha by the edge of the forest, can't miss it really."

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 13: Lava

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 14: Camp

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 15: Pool

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 18: Circle
Originally I wanted to do a stone circle in the forest, but I got bored by it, so here is a ritual circle with lava spitting dragon statues.

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 19: Fall

----------


## Olooriel

Catching up - prompt 16: Shard

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 23: Sail

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 20: Plague (Small Village Hospital)

----------


## Olooriel

Prompt 26: Throne (which is a prompt again this year, oddly)

I had not finished this one last year, because I really wanted the columns to block the light, and Dungeondraft couldn't do that yet. There's been an update since, so now it can - yay!  :Smile:

----------


## Neyasha

Very nice map! I love the trees in the back of the throne room.
Are you planning to do some more maps with this year's prompts?

----------


## Olooriel

> Very nice map! I love the trees in the back of the throne room.
> Are you planning to do some more maps with this year's prompts?


Thank you!  :Smile:  Yes, I am. I won't be doing them in order though, because I am a little late to it - just whatever takes my fancy from the prompts that I missed so far. They'll also be larger again, this format wasn't working so well.

----------

